

Rodney Mullen: Pop an ollie and innovate - ipmb
http://www.ted.com/talks/rodney_mullen_pop_an_ollie_and_innovate.html

======
thekevan
You would think skateboarding is not relevant to HN, but watch what this guy
can do after years of practice. I encourage you to Google his "I love
skateboarding" video.

~~~
ipmb
He also draws parallels between skateboarding to open source hacking at about
12:45.

